# AMD64 K8T800 und Nvidia FX 5700 XT - total langsam [solved]

## atomix

Hallo,

bei mir läuft z.B. Unreal Tournament 2004 nur mit 10-15fps. Das Abspielen von Videos läuft nicht ohne Aussetzer. Ich habe schon versucht sowohl NVAGP als auch das Kernel-AGP agpgart zu nutzen leider ohne Erfolg. Was kann ich noch machen? Ist es ok wenn sich Grafikkarte und Netzwerkkarte den Interrupt teilen? Im moment weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

Hardware:

 MSI K8T Neo2 FIR ( 6702E ) aktuelles Bios

 3000+ AMD64 mit 1 GB Ram

 Geforce FX 5700 XT

Ich nutze recht aktuelle Pakete:

  media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676 

```
Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre8

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apache apache2 apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth ccache cdr cjk crypt cups dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode fam flash font-server foomaticdb fortran gcj gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 gtkhtml guile hbci imagemagick imlib java jbig jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses network nls nvidia ogg oggvorbis ooo-kde opengl oss pam pdflib perl perlsuid plugin png python qt qtmt quicktime readline real samba sdl spell sse ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts v4l vhosts vorbis win32codecs xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] #08 [0060]

        Capabilities: [58] #08 [8001]

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: faf00000-fbffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f9ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Live! 5.1 Model SB0100

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

0000:00:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs Gameport Joystick

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. K8T NEO 2 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

        Memory at faeffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at 40000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. K8T NEO 2 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. K8T NEO 2 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. K8T NEO 2 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. K8T NEO 2 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. K8T NEO 2 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. K8T NEO 2 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        Memory at faeff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 7020

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [80] #08 [2101]

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 16

        Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at f8000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

```

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.13-gentoo

# Sun Sep  4 23:57:51 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_TUNING is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX is not set

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0299 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA80XX is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_ATMEL_AT76C651 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT2002 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51211 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

#

# XFS support

#

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Last edited by atomix on Wed Sep 07, 2005 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Moin, 

also warum du die ganze make.conf und die ganze Kernel-Config postest, weiß ich nicht. Durch die ewig lange Config wühl ich mich nicht durch.

Nur mal so'n paar Fragen am Rande:

1. Funktioniert generell 3d-Beschleunigung? (glxinfo, glxgears)

2. Wenn nicht:

- Hast du nvidia als Treiber in der xorg angegeben (und nicht nv)?

3. Wieso kannst du den NvAGP oder den agpgart nicht nutzen (bitte entsprechende Fehlermeldung aus der Xorg.0.log posten - bitte nicht die ganze Log-Datei!!!)

4. Was zeigt Dir "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/*

5. Hast du überhaupt nvidia-glx installiert?

6. Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du, wenn du "modprobe agpgart" eingibst? Wird ein Device (/dev/agpgart) angelegt?

7. Was (welche Statusmeldung, welcher Videotreiber) meckert denn mplayer, wenn du ein Video abspielst?

Mir fällt grad auf, daß du das agpgart als Modul compiliert hast. Wenn du NvAGP nutzen willst, dann entfern mal vollständig das agpgart-Zeux aus Deinem Kernel. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377195.html

Falls du udev und coldplug benutzt, sucht coldplug beim Booten sämtliche Devices und lädt die entsprechenden Module dazu. Also sollte in Deinem Fall automatisch das agpgart-Modul geladen werden. Dann funktioniert auch NvAGP logischerweise nicht mehr (s. o. Link).

----------

## atomix

 *musv wrote:*   

> 1. Funktioniert generell 3d-Beschleunigung? (glxinfo, glxgears)

 

 ja funktioniert.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 3. Wieso kannst du den NvAGP oder den agpgart nicht nutzen (bitte entsprechende Fehlermeldung aus der Xorg.0.log posten - bitte nicht die ganze Log-Datei!!!)

 

Das funktioniert ja, aber trotzdem habe ich nur 10fps bei normaler UT-Einstellung das ist viel zu wenig.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 4. Was zeigt Dir "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/*

 

```
 Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f000312

Host Bridge:     PCI device 1106:0282 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000a1b:0x00000b12

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

 *musv wrote:*   

> 5. Hast du überhaupt nvidia-glx installiert?

 

 Ja habe ich - gleiche Version wie nvidia-kernel

 *musv wrote:*   

> 6. Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du, wenn du "modprobe agpgart" eingibst? Wird ein Device (/dev/agpgart) angelegt?

 

keien Fehlermeldung, Device wird angelegt.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 7. Was (welche Statusmeldung, welcher Videotreiber) meckert denn mplayer, wenn du ein Video abspielst?

 

Keine konkrete Fehlermeldung. Muss ich nochmal probieren wenn ich vor dem Rechner sitze.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir fällt grad auf, daß du das agpgart als Modul compiliert hast. Wenn du NvAGP nutzen willst, dann entfern mal vollständig das agpgart-Zeux aus Deinem Kernel. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377195.html
> ...

 

Hatte ich probiert, bringt keinerlei verbesserung  :Sad: 

Grüsse

Jens

----------

## musv

Ok, an der Grafik liegt das demzufolge dann nicht. Das sieht alles gut aus. Beim Kernel erkenn ich jetzt auch nichts merkwürdiges.

Welchen Treiber benutzt du für UT (Software-Rendering / OpenGL SDL)?

Wie gesagt, such mal nach der mplayer-Ausgabe für den Videotreiber?

Wieviel Frames bringt Dir denn glxgears, wenn du das mal 'n paar Sekunden laufen läßt?

Meine absolute Non-Plus-Ultra-High-End-GeForce 5200FX bringt:

5011 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1002.200 FPS

5074 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1014.800 FPS

4861 frames in 5.0 seconds = 972.200 FPS

4977 frames in 5.0 seconds = 995.400 FPS

4957 frames in 5.0 seconds = 991.400 FPS

4932 frames in 5.0 seconds = 986.400 FPS

5065 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1013.000 FPS

usw.

D.h. Bei Dir sollten die FPS um einiges höher sein.

Eine Idee hätt ich noch, ich glaub mich erinner zu können, daß ich mal ein ähnliches Problem mit UT2k4 hatte (lang lang ist's her). Gentoo hatte mal vor längerer Zeit die Macke, daß einige Prozesse ziemlich viel CPU-Last verursacht haben. Z.B. hatte vim oder top mal so 60-70% Prozessorlast. Allerdings hatte ich das Problem seit ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr. Gerademal Opera / operamotif belegt ab und zu mal noch 70% CPU-Ressourcen. Laß mal UT im Fenster laufen und ruf mal nebenbei top auf. Gibt's außer UT noch andere Prozesse, die Deine CPU in ähnlich hoher Leistung beanspruchen? Wenn ja, schieß die mal ab.

----------

## Anarcho

Hi,

ich hab so ziemlich die gleiche Hardware: gleiches Board, gleicher Proz, genausoviel RAM nur habe ich eine FX 5700 ohne XT.

Welche Version von UT startest du denn, die 32Bit oder die 64Bit Version?

Ich nutze die 64Bit Version, allerdings meine ich, das ich dazu ne sdl-lib im ut2004/System Ordner ersetzen musste.

Ausserdem gib doch mal das ergebnis von glxgears.

----------

## atomix

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ok, an der Grafik liegt das demzufolge dann nicht. Das sieht alles gut aus. Beim Kernel erkenn ich jetzt auch nichts merkwürdiges.
> 
> Welchen Treiber benutzt du für UT (Software-Rendering / OpenGL SDL)?
> 
> 

 

Ich nutze OpenGL mit Software-Rendering hätte ich nur 5 ode 6 FPS  :Sad: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, such mal nach der mplayer-Ausgabe für den Videotreiber?
> 
> Wieviel Frames bringt Dir denn glxgears, wenn du das mal 'n paar Sekunden laufen läßt?
> ...

 

Habe so ca 2000 FPS gehabt. Meine 6600 GT hatte knapp 4000 FPS. Also das ist wohl auch ok

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Idee hätt ich noch, ich glaub mich erinner zu können, daß ich mal ein ähnliches Problem mit UT2k4 hatte (lang lang ist's her). Gentoo hatte mal vor längerer Zeit die Macke, daß einige Prozesse ziemlich viel CPU-Last verursacht haben. Z.B. hatte vim oder top mal so 60-70% Prozessorlast. Allerdings hatte ich das Problem seit ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr. Gerademal Opera / operamotif belegt ab und zu mal noch 70% CPU-Ressourcen. Laß mal UT im Fenster laufen und ruf mal nebenbei top auf. Gibt's außer UT noch andere Prozesse, die Deine CPU in ähnlich hoher Leistung beanspruchen? Wenn ja, schieß die mal ab.
> 
> 

 

Leider nichts aufälliges gefunden alles ruhig.  Habe selbst nur den minimalen WM mit startx aufgerufen und dann aus dem XTERM UT2k4 probiert.

----------

## atomix

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab so ziemlich die gleiche Hardware: gleiches Board, gleicher Proz, genausoviel RAM nur habe ich eine FX 5700 ohne XT.
> 
> 

 

Kannst du mir deine Kernel-Config posten? Kannst du mal schauen ob bei dir Grafikkarte und Netzwerkkarte den gleichen IRQ haben? ( lspci -v )

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welche Version von UT startest du denn, die 32Bit oder die 64Bit Version?
> 
> 

 

Mittlerweile wieder das 32Bit-System. Da ja unter dem 64Bit gentoo kein Flash und viel weniger Videos liefen.

----------

## Anarcho

Hm,

da du 32Bit verwendest wird dir meine Kernel-config wenig helfen (ich benutze 64Bit). denn die AGPGart Einstellungen sind unterschiedlich.

Ausserdem bin ich gerade im Bioninformatikpraktikum in der Uni...SUPER SPANNEND!!!

Aber zum Thema Videos: Du meinst bestimmt das z.b. wmv Dateien nicht laufen oder? Aber dafür gibt es ja ne Lösung: Ich habe mir einen mplayer mit 32Bit kompiliert und diesen als mplayer32 ins bin gelinkt.

Zu Flash: Nervt eh nur und ich bin mittlerweile froh kein Flash mehr zu haben.

----------

## atomix

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hm,
> 
> da du 32Bit verwendest wird dir meine Kernel-config wenig helfen (ich benutze 64Bit)
> 
> 

 

Vielleicht steige ich ja wieder auf 64Bit um - wenn die Kiste dann läuft. Im moment kann ich weder spielen noch richtig arbeiten  :Sad: 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ausserdem bin ich gerade im Bioninformatikpraktikum in der Uni...SUPER SPANNEND!!!
> 
> Aber zum Thema Videos: Du meinst bestimmt das z.b. wmv Dateien nicht laufen oder? Aber dafür gibt es ja ne Lösung: Ich habe mir einen mplayer mit 32Bit kompiliert und diesen als mplayer32 ins bin gelinkt.
> ...

 

Mmh wie geht den das, ich  dachte man müsste eine CHROOT-umgebung in 32bit aufbauen, und genau dabei habe ich mein 64bit-System gekillt  :Sad: 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Zu Flash: Nervt eh nur und ich bin mittlerweile froh kein Flash mehr zu haben.

 

Als Web-Entwickler braucht man schonmal Zugriff auf Seiten mit Flash

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Mmh wie geht den das, ich dachte man müsste eine CHROOT-umgebung in 32bit aufbauen, und genau dabei habe ich mein 64bit-System gekillt 

 

Also das stimmt so nicht ganz. Du kannst gcc einfach als Argument -m32 angeben, dann erzeugt er 32Bit. 

Du brauchst dann nur noch die 32Bit Compat-libraries.

 *Quote:*   

> Als Web-Entwickler braucht man schonmal Zugriff auf Seiten mit Flash

 

Ich betreibe auch Webdesign allerdings vermeide ich flash tunlichst.

Aber auch da kannst du einfach nen 32Bit Firefox kompilieren und Flash nutzen.

----------

## atomix

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Mmh wie geht den das, ich dachte man müsste eine CHROOT-umgebung in 32bit aufbauen, und genau dabei habe ich mein 64bit-System gekillt 
> 
> Also das stimmt so nicht ganz. Du kannst gcc einfach als Argument -m32 angeben, dann erzeugt er 32Bit. 
> 
> Du brauchst dann nur noch die 32Bit Compat-libraries.
> ...

 

Das ist sehr interessant. ...

 *Quote:*   

> Als Web-Entwickler braucht man schonmal Zugriff auf Seiten mit Flash
> 
> Ich betreibe auch Webdesign allerdings vermeide ich flash tunlichst.
> 
> 

 

Ich vermeide es auch, aber manchmal gibt es doch sehr schönes Design was teilweise auch Flash nutzt, das schaut man sich doch gerne mal an. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber auch da kannst du einfach nen 32Bit Firefox kompilieren und Flash nutzen.

 

Umso mehr interessiert mich deine Kernel-Config. Da werde ich wohl wieder ein 64Bit-System aufsetzten.

Danke

----------

## Anarcho

Das freut mich.

Die sollst du bekommen, sobald ich zuhause bin...

----------

## Anarcho

So, hier meine Kernelconfig:

http://www.daniundmaz.de/gentoo/kernelconfig

----------

## atomix

danke - werde mal anfangen mein 64-Bit-System aufzusetzen.

----------

## atomix

nochmal ich.

so langsam wird das System fertig. Auffällig ist aber immer noch das sich die Grafikkarte und die Netzwerkarte den Interrupt teilen! 

```

cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   18210324    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:       4276    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  8:          0    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 14:     352261    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:      29404    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

169:    1296718   IO-APIC-level  eth0, nvidia

185:      58765   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb4, uhci_hcd:usb5

193:          0   IO-APIC-level  EMU10K1

NMI:      12867

LOC:   19149912

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

Kannst du das von deinem System bestätigen?

----------

## PrakashP

Ist das Problem gelöst? Wenn nicht, ist der übliche Verdächtige MTRR. Wenn der falsch (vom kernel) eingestellt wird, kann es im Schneckentempo zugehen.

----------

## Anarcho

Hi, bei mir sind die auch auf dem gleichen Interrupt. Und wie du sehen wirst ist das kein Problem:

```
workstation ~ $ cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:    2906407    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:        158    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  8:     172684    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 14:         26    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

169:     484980   IO-APIC-level  eth0, nvidia

177:     202327   IO-APIC-level  bttv0, Bt87x audio

185:       5467   IO-APIC-level  libata

193:      45858   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb4, uhci_hcd:usb5

201:       1893   IO-APIC-level  EMU10K1

209:          0   IO-APIC-level  YMFPCI

NMI:        718 

LOC:    2905768 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

workstation ~ $ glxgears 

22559 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4511.800 FPS

24718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4943.600 FPS

24719 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4943.800 FPS

24718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4943.600 FPS

24718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4943.600 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

workstation ~ $ uname -a

Linux workstation 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #2 Wed Jul 27 14:08:52 MEST 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

workstation ~ $ /sbin/lspci 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-754 [DS-1E Audio Controller]

0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

0000:00:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.1 [GeForce FX 5700 Ultra] (rev a1)

workstation ~ $ 
```

----------

## atomix

ich verstehe das nicht  :Sad:   bei glxgears immer noch unter 2000fps 

```
 # glxgears

8745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1749.000 FPS

9449 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1889.800 FPS

9353 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1870.600 FPS

9330 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1866.000 FPS

9361 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1872.200 FPS

```

dabei sollte doch eine FX 5900 XT schneller sein als die FX 5700 Ultra oder wenigsten gleich schnell  :Sad: 

----------

## atomix

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

> Ist das Problem gelöst? Wenn nicht, ist der übliche Verdächtige MTRR. Wenn der falsch (vom kernel) eingestellt wird, kann es im Schneckentempo zugehen.

 

Wie stellt man den denn richtig ein? Aus dem Kernel entfernen? Kann das der NVIDIA-Treiber selbst?

Grüsse

Jens

----------

## Anarcho

Das ist wirklich sehr komisch. 

Hier mal der nvidia Teil meiner xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "NVIDIA"

    Driver                              "nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-0"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Screen 0

EndSection
```

----------

## atomix

mmh danke - im moment denke ich das irgendwas an der Hardware kaputt ist. Das kann doch nicht sein  :Sad:  Mein altes Board habe ich leider schon verkauft - das lief so gut ...

----------

## atomix

cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/agp/status bringt folgendes

```
Status:     Enabled

Driver:     AGPGART

AGP Rate:     4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:        Enabled

```

----------

## PrakashP

 *atomix wrote:*   

>  *PrakashP wrote:*   Ist das Problem gelöst? Wenn nicht, ist der übliche Verdächtige MTRR. Wenn der falsch (vom kernel) eingestellt wird, kann es im Schneckentempo zugehen. 
> 
> Wie stellt man den denn richtig ein? Aus dem Kernel entfernen? Kann das der NVIDIA-Treiber selbst?
> 
> Grüsse
> ...

 

MTRR ist zwingend notwendig für Nvidia. Die genaue Syntax weiß ich nicht mehr ganz (da der kernel das automatisch richtig machen sollte). Such am besten auf lkml und/oder in den kernel docs. Mußt da mit echo in dem proc interface hantieren. Was sagt denn 

```

cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0xc0000000 (3072MB), size= 256MB: write-combining, count=1

reg02: base=0xd0000000 (3328MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=1

```

? Wäre evtl interessant deine und Anarchos Ausgabe zu vgl.

Obige Bereiche findest du in der Xorg.0.log wieder, etwa

```

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] rev 161, Mem @ 0xd8000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

```

----------

## atomix

```

# cat /proc/mtrr 

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

```

```
 

grep @ /var/log/Xorg.0.log | 

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX 5900XT rev 161, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfafe0000/17

```

Passt auch irgendwie oder?

----------

## PrakashP

Tja, da fehlt was für die Graka, würde ich meinen...das könnte erklären, warum es lahmt.

----------

## Anarcho

Sobald ich wieder zuhause bin bekommste meine mtrr werte.

Hast du vielleicht schon ein Bios-Update gemacht? Ich habe mal eins gemacht, aber keine Ahnung ob es vorher anders war.

----------

## atomix

Ja, hatte ich - mittlerweile gibt es aber die Version 9.2 - welche Version hast du genau? Ich teste gleich mal mit einer 64bit-Live-CD was da für mtrr-Werte stehen!

Grüsse

jens

----------

## Anarcho

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube ich habe das 3.3er BIOS drauf.

Soweit ich weiss ist mein Athlon64 3000+ ein Winchester und bei den 9er Versionen steht ja nichts mehr von der

Winchester CPU.

EDIT:

An den mtrr Werten liegt es wohl nicht:

```
workstation ~ $ cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1
```

EDIT2:

Meine BIOS Version ist 9.1

----------

## atomix

immer noch komisch - diese Post schreibe ich gerade auf Ubuntu Linux - aber leider bringt es auch keine besserung. Da bringt glxgears garkeine besseren werte. Solangsam glaube ich einfach das Board ist im Eimer. Oder vielleicht bringt das Netzteil nicht genug. ich weiß bald nicht mehr weiter, wenn alles nichts hilft gibt es morgen ein neues Mainboard. An der Grafikkarte kann es ja nicht liegen, hatte auch eine 6600GT mit den gleichen Problemen  :Sad: 

----------

## atomix

habe gerade nochmal wieder in mein Gentoo gebootet und siehe da - es läuft bei UT2k4 teilweise über 200fps bei 1280x1024 und allen Optionen auf hoch - einfach geil ...

```
 28546 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5709.200 FPS

36152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7230.400 FPS

35785 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7157.000 FPS

35666 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7133.200 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

Danke euch - auch wenn ich nicht weiß woran es nun gelegen hat - vielleicht hat gentoo einfach angst bekommen wie ich ubuntu-installiert habe  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Prima,

dann klappt es ja nun endlich. Mach mal ein [Solved] in den Titel.

----------

## PrakashP

Ich glaube dennoch, daß Leistung verschenkt wird:

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/DVD-HOWTO.html#ss6.1

----------

